

Exorcising Google - adamwilcox
http://log.adamwilcox.org/2013/07/14/exorcising-google/

======
kwestro
Memo: Privacy died a long time ago. . If you want true privacy, you must
disassociate yourself from technology, move to the mountains and live off of
the land.

